# Rio Olympics - Eventing Dressage Day Two



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Fifteen or so minutes to go - got my lunch (hot smoked salmon and a quinoa/rice/avocado salad) - all ready.

Everyone sorted out their viewing issues?  Good.  Off we go!

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Just watching the bit they are doing on how the Horses travelled there 

Ps my lunch is fake chicken pieces, quinoa,  mozzarella and salad &#128522;


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

For those on Sky - we've moved - today we're on 474.  Don't know about Virgin Media or Freeview, sorry.

P


----------



## numptynoelle (7 August 2016)

Just a heads up - Fatty has opened up Equestrian News section for the Olympics threads, so don't worry if this one moves!  https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?59-Equestrian-News-and-Olympics


----------



## PorkChop (7 August 2016)

I will be watching online 

We were out competing yesterday so just caught up on the tests that I wanted to see from yesterday.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Just a heads up - Fatty has opened up Equestrian News section for the Olympics threads, so don't worry if this one moves!  https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?59-Equestrian-News-and-Olympics

Click to expand...

Ah cool  - if I do one tomorrow, I'll put it in there - thanks for the heads up!

Waves to Fatty .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

LJR said:



			I will be watching online 

We were out competing yesterday so just caught up on the tests that I wanted to see from yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Cool - how did you get on yesterday?

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

Those lunches sound far too healthy! I had a piece of carrot cake...


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Amazing (and a bit sad) that Belgium don't have a team here.

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Don't worry TOT I've got cheesecake for pud


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

I know he's short in the neck, but is it me or did the Puerto Rican horse look a little stifled (and, yes, I am very much an armchair critic because I'll never be able to ride at this level).

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Don't worry TOT I've got cheesecake for pud 

Click to expand...

Glad to hear it


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Don't worry TOT I've got cheesecake for pud 

Click to expand...

I'm only being good now because we've got lemon tart and creme fraiche for pud after dinner (which will be spaghetti with chicken in a creamy, pesto-y, cheese-y sauce . . . mucho calories.

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

I think it was an illusion created by its neck PS 

Eta I have dust for tea after the cheesecake &#128522;


----------



## LeannePip (7 August 2016)

what time are our riders today?


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

I got some raspberries and blackberries from the allotment this morning so we're having a fruit fool type thing for pudding tonight


----------



## lewis2015 (7 August 2016)

LeannePip said:



			what time are our riders today?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just wondering the same!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

3.20 for Pip and 6.58 for Kitty


----------



## Catherine94 (7 August 2016)

https://smsprio2016-a.akamaihd.net/_odf-documents/E/Q/EQX403300_STARTLIST_2016_08_05.pdf

Times for all team riders  (Times are Brazil time)


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Ooooo nice pony!


----------



## Supertrooper (7 August 2016)

Really want Pippa to do well (and Kitty of course) but have always really liked Pippa. Will be way too nervous to watch though xx


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

I'll bet this little French horse skips across the ground XC.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Ooooo nice pony!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's not flashy, but he's like a flipping metronome in his rhythm and so willing and accurate.  Lovely test.

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Lovely little horse, springy


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

LeannePip said:



			what time are our riders today?
		
Click to expand...

Trying to look it up for you - found a schedule on BBC yesterday but can't find it today! Pippa is around 3.30 and Kitty I think is 6.something.


----------



## Sarah_K (7 August 2016)

I like this Irish combo. The Irish tailcoats are quite natty aren't they- pinstripe!


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

3.20 Pippa, 18.58 Kitty.  

Thought the French horse would have been in the 30s.

My internet/I player keeps stopping and starting, very frustrating.  Hope it doesn't do it tomorrow, got friends coming over for lunch and Xc watching, be a mess if it doesn't play!


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

That was a lovely test from jonty!  

And a well deserved 42.something


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Thoroughly recommend downloading the Rio app, has all the times etc


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

*sidles into the party* 

I'm multi tasking here! Baking plum crumble cakes, watching the Event Rider
Masters from Gatcombe on the iPad and the Olympic dressage on the laptop!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Wow that tail is white!

Ps good effort Lexi


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Hahahaha - that lovely grey just did exactly what my boy used to do . . . come down the centre line and then act like a giraffe.  Funny when you're unaffiliated at Wellington, not so much when you're at the Olympics.  It's a shame - now he's pacing in the walk - lots of tension, he's obviously very fit and quite hot.  Bless him.  I really like him.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Wow that tail is white!

Ps good effort Lexi 

Click to expand...

Hmmm - I was just thinking it needed a good wash - it's rather yellow towards the end and the underside is looking manky (although if the horse is "hot" and stressed, it'll have been pooing for England - or Australia)!

P


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Gatcombe looks empty compared to last year (was there)! Another who's mutitasking and might put either the rowing or the sevens on too.


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

Hmm first impressions of the russian is big man on a spindly pony! Looks fit though!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Gatcombe looks empty compared to last year (was there)!
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame . . . it's a great event - but then many of the heavy hitters are in Rio so perhaps the crowds stayed away to watch Rio on the telly.  That said, there should still be enough four star riders to make it exciting/worth going.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

My first impression was is it sound!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (7 August 2016)

I really am not keen on this horse at all, looks far too fragile and it's action is a little odd for me!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			My first impression was is it sound!
		
Click to expand...

Mine too, I'm afraid - or perhaps it's just really, really tight?  Shame because IIRC the Russian horse from yesterday (big grey mare) also looked unlevel.

P


----------



## Emma_H (7 August 2016)

Where has it's tail gone!


----------



## marmalade88 (7 August 2016)

WHAT Is he doing with his elbows/hands? I hate puppy paws! i like this horse much more than that grey the Russian was riding yesterday.


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

How do the russians qualify for eventing? 

Lol think rider is very pleased to have the dressage over

Must be quite a high % of arab in the horse, spindly tall with a half tail!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

I do love it's little wispy, foal-y tail though - dear friend of mine's old horse (her horse of a lifetime really) had a similar tail - he was an ex-racehorse and was one of Kali's very best friends.  

P


----------



## marmalade88 (7 August 2016)

it's hind falls in on the canter work.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			That's a shame . . . it's a great event - but then many of the heavy hitters are in Rio so perhaps the crowds stayed away to watch Rio on the telly.  That said, there should still be enough four star riders to make it exciting/worth going.
		
Click to expand...

Unless they're a huddled around a big screen watching the ERM coverage and maybe the dressage if they're showing it somewhere too. That said, Barbury was quieter this year too and most there huddled around a big screen. Got mixed feelings about the ERM.

Anyway, Pippa's next on after this break


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Oh that's a better crowd shot!


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			3.20 Pippa, 18.58 Kitty.  

Thought the French horse would have been in the 30s.

My internet/I player keeps stopping and starting, very frustrating.  Hope it doesn't do it tomorrow, got friends coming over for lunch and Xc watching, be a mess if it doesn't play!
		
Click to expand...

i  think there is some cc on bbc 4 from 1 to 4pm so you may be ok


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

Oh threads been moved!

As before, how do russian eventers qualify? Do The majority qualify within russia? 

Ps. My first (naughty!) thought when saw the spindly horse was that it could have done with some of those steroids lol


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

I love Biz's ears

Re: Russia, I assume so? Or stay on the continent at least.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Squeak!


----------



## Amye (7 August 2016)

Pippas horse is just gorgeous!! Hearts in my mouth now, come on pippa


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (7 August 2016)

Her sitting trot looks much smoother than any other we have seen today, I really like that


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

Wow, lovely paces! Just floats!

Why is it that the arena seems so much bigger from above but feels tiny when riding in it lol


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Camera angle!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Phew can breathe again now!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

43.9, good pony!


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

Lovely test! Bravo Pippa   I'll be interested to see the marks - good but not spectacular methinks.


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

Official complaint from french because another rider rode in their uniform!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

43.9. I thought it looked brilliant. Love that horse.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Just love Billy the Biz - what a pony.

P


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (7 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Official complaint from french because another rider rode in their uniform! 

Click to expand...

I can understand that and agree with the complaint to be honest. 

I am not sure of the advertising rules, but is this rider not wearing a Pikeur jacket? I thought they couldn't show any affiliation with anyone or anything?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

There has been a lot of sneak advertising I've thought!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			There has been a lot of sneak advertising I've thought!
		
Click to expand...

That Pikeur logo is hardly sneaky!

P


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

Great test from Pippa.  I have always had a soft  spot for Billy the Bizz.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

They're allowed a brand name under a certain size - the rather long pdf is on the FEI website if anyone's bored


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Maybe it's because it a feature of the jacket rather than sponsorship,  like the tabs on saddle cloths and logos on girths?


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

Anyone else think that Clarke's horse looks a bit flat?


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Ah ha 'One Identification of the Manufacturer per clothing item will be permitted, to a maximum size of 30cm2' which is generous size tbf!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Anyone else think that Clarke's horse looks a bit flat?
		
Click to expand...

It's very sleek as well, obviously it's eventing fit bit maybe the travelling has affected it a bit?


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

The NZ team didn't look very happy when he finished. Only one person clapped.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Germany now . . . sitting up and taking notice.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

It's all so very correct.  And bang on accurate.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Slight mistake in the change - more argument than mistake - but a break from the near perfection.

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Very nice test


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

That flash looks a bit tight!

Nice test, no marks given away willingly!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

44.8 for that test


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

I can report that the cake turned out well


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I can report that the cake turned out well 

Click to expand...

Hurrah!  Where's my slice?

P


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Team scores are super close at the moment too

France - 126.40
Germany - 127.30
GB - 128.10


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

*holds out plate*


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

I really should be paying attention - judging a riding school intro test tomorrow morning


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

*hands round large slices* 

That looked like a nice test from the Swedish girl. Lovely horse!


----------



## suestowford (7 August 2016)

The slow-mo is very revealing.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

teapot said:



			I really should be paying attention - judging a riding school intro test tomorrow morning
		
Click to expand...

Tee hee! I bet the jockeys will be taking it just as seriously as the Olympic riders &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Team scores are super close at the moment too

France - 126.40
Germany - 127.30
GB - 128.10
		
Click to expand...

This is probably a terrible generalisation (not Astier Nicolas - he's great) but it absolutely terrifies me watching the French across country. Imagine them when they're all actually chasing the time for once. Crikey.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Team scores are super close at the moment too

France - 126.40
Germany - 127.30
GB - 128.10
		
Click to expand...

Holy guacamole - there's not even a fence in it!  Super exciting .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

I'm liking this American girl's riding . . . she's super quiet.  

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			I'm liking this American girl's riding . . . she's super quiet.  

P
		
Click to expand...

No pony club kicks here!


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

Even though i rode this morning i want to ride again and play more dressage. 

This usa horse looks a bit stiff in lateral work to me but judges liking it!


----------



## TGM (7 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			I'm liking this American girl's riding . . . she's super quiet.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Whole test was really nice to watch - quiet rider and happy, relaxed horse.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

I'm imagine team scores will change again given final riders but so far I like how close it is, especially with tomorrow's course


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

I like this test (and I love this horse), but I wanted to tell Ruy to stop messing with him in the extended walk - he was fiddling.  But I love how easy Tom looks to send on and bring back - his frame is nice and he's being so willing.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

LOVED his salute!

P


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

The crowd have gone nuts. Love it!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Big hoss but there's something I like


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Big hoss but there's something I like
		
Click to expand...

Me too, but I like 'em big.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

He's big, but he's round - I like him.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Right - a break to go and prep dinner (strip the chicken carcass, cook off the snossages, maybe make the base of the sauce) and then I'll see you all back in here in 40 mins or so .

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Am off to poo pick and muck out while dreaming of Olympic glory on my little 14.2hh superpone.........:biggrin3:


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

Facebook just showed me this link:
https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-dressage-day-1
which could be useful  There was a results list on the BBC site yesterday but I couldn't find it today!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Final 15 are the following, starting at 5.30pm

Alex Hua Tian (China)
Karin Donckers (Belgium)
Pawel Spisak (Polish)
Rebecca Howard (Canada, team)
Mathieu Lemoine (France, team)
Mark Kyle (Ireland, team) 
Stefano Brecciaroli (Italy, team)
Shane Rose (Australia, team)

Break

Aleksandr Markov (Russia, team)
Some girl called Kitty for the unheard of GB team - 6.58pm
Merel Blom (Netherlands, team)
A speedy Kiwi by the name of Jonelle Price (NZ, team)
Ingrid Klimke (Germany, team) Anyone? Never heard of her either. 
Ludwig Svennerstal (Sweden, team)
Phillip Dutton (USA, team)
Marcio Carvalho Jorge (Brazil, team)


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Final 15 are the following, starting at 5.30pm

Alex Hua Tian (China)
Karin Donckers (Belgium)
Pawel Spisak (Polish)
Rebecca Howard (Canada, team)
Mathieu Lemoine (France, team)
Mark Kyle (Ireland, team) 
Stefano Brecciaroli (Italy, team)
Shane Rose (Australia, team)

Break

Aleksandr Markov (Russia, team)
Some girl called Kitty for the unheard of GB team - 6.58pm
Merel Blom (Netherlands, team)
A speedy Kiwi by the name of Jonelle Price (NZ, team)
Ingrid Klimke (Germany, team) Anyone? Never heard of her either. 
Ludwig Svennerstal (Sweden, team)
Phillip Dutton (USA, team)
Marcio Carvalho Jorge (Brazil, team)
		
Click to expand...

Muchas gracias . . . or should I say muito obrigado . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Sauce all made - daughter number two came downstairs (rare for her, we have nicknamed her the woodland creature because she emerges so infrequently) and asked "what are you making and when are you feeding me?"  It's why I cook .

I am now sweaty and grumpy though - it's far too hot to be reducing sauces or to have the oven on.  Have cheered myself up with a nice cold glass of chablis.  

P

P.S.  Have also stripped the chicken carcass (squoze - is that a word? - the juice of the lemon it roasted with over the chicken-y bits) and cooked the last of the sausages.  Just got to cook the pasta, make the garlic bread and assemble (have some pesto in the fridge that needs using up so will add that to the chicken/sausage/pasta/sauce combo.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Your dinner sounds awesome!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Your dinner sounds awesome!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think we should all turn up on Polar Skye's doorstep with our begging bowls!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Come on The Don, behave for Alex!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Two stables mucked one field picked. Rest can wait  till after the end of dressage  

What's the planned pud again PS? Something to do with creme?


----------



## Nicnac (7 August 2016)

Come on Alex.  He was next to us recently at an event and in same section as daughter. Lovely guy - a real gent.


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

They're about to restart.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Oh what a shame - horse was giving him a stonking trot medium and then boiled over - well done Alex for being bold.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

He's so quiet and elegant.  True story - met him out hacking - he was riding Magenta - I was riding Kali, who was doing his best to back into every hedge/down every ditch.  I was so busy marvelling what a lovely quiet rider (and what a gentleman) Alex was, I forgot to argue with the idiot (Kali).

P


----------



## ldlp111 (7 August 2016)

How are you watching my channel is still swimming #confused


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Change channel is home found it. We are now on 475


----------



## dixie (7 August 2016)

Now on channel 475


----------



## Nicnac (7 August 2016)

Well done Mike T - Karin the Dutch rider. HAHA  Just have to laugh at him now.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

It's not eventing without a Tucker gaff - he kept saying we were at Bramham at Barbury...


----------



## ldlp111 (7 August 2016)

Ah thanks  was saying still on ch 474 how annoying.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Nice changes from Karin . . . as commentators said, safe test.

P


----------



## Nicnac (7 August 2016)

Well done Karin - balanced, rhythmical, safe, accurate, well ridden, great score but boring.


----------



## Sprat (7 August 2016)

Lovely half pass in that test


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Sprat said:



			Lovely half pass in that test
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Nicnac said:



			Well done Karin - balanced, rhythmical, safe, accurate, well ridden, great score but boring.
		
Click to expand...

Well, yes - but (and I'm going to say something unpopular here) aren't all the German eventers tests boring?  But they're consistent as hell and (usually) bang on accurate - they don't give marks away.

P


----------



## kirstyl (7 August 2016)

Afternoon all,  feeling hungry from reading all your foodie posts! I liked the Polish rider's test


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Well, yes - but (and I'm going to say something unpopular here) aren't all the German eventers tests boring?  But they're consistent as hell and (usually) bang on accurate - they don't give marks away.

P
		
Click to expand...

Isn't Karin Belgian though? Or have I misunderstood??


----------



## Nicnac (7 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Isn't Karin Belgian though? Or have I misunderstood??
		
Click to expand...

She is Belgian yes.  I think what PS meant but could be wrong is that good tests often are boring.  Just like to see a bit more 'pizazz' in the eventers aka expression and that's the horse not the rider.


----------



## Nicnac (7 August 2016)

Now this is what I mean! Allez Mathieu!


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

French rider looking nice.  They've shot to the fore as a nation this year, it seems.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Nicnac said:



			She is Belgian yes.  I think what PS meant but could be wrong is that good tests often are boring.  Just like to see a bit more 'pizazz' in the eventers aka expression and that's the horse not the rider.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't talking about Karin at all - was talking about the German rider as a whole - all of their tests so far have been accurate and safe.  I haven't seen much expression.  I'm not criticising - in dressage (particularly eventing dressage), accuracy can often make the difference between a fence (or no fence) in hand.

P


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Another sub 40 methinks - lovely test


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

I know I'm biased, but this is good but not quite as good as Chilli.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Update from Pippa: 'One huge draw back with the Olympics is having to sit in doping control, been here since my test, still struggling to wee. Pipx'


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Lovely test and horse!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			French rider looking nice.  They've shot to the fore as a nation this year, it seems.
		
Click to expand...

The French are not to be ignored.  They've been knocking on the door for a while.

P


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

Oh interesting, didn't realise they measured spur length!

Go Ireland


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

Very funny re Pippa.  I thought this Olympics weren't bothering about dope tests in general!


----------



## Sprat (7 August 2016)

I think the French are going to be more of a challenge than originally anticipated


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			The French are not to be ignored.  They've been knocking on the door for a while.

P
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  They're like an army.  At Chatsworth it was like an invasion and they're just as strong here.  Well done them, all four good tests.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

The French was pushing the Germans at Blair, it's not surprising me as much as Germany not being the out and out leaders at the moment (I say that before Ingrid goes and gets a 31.4 or something stupid).


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Wasn't talking about Karin at all - was talking about the German rider as a whole - all of their tests so far have been accurate and safe.  I haven't seen much expression.  I'm not criticising - in dressage (particularly eventing dressage), accuracy can often make the difference between a fence (or no fence) in hand.

P
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see - I had got hold of completely the wrong end of the stick then! Wrong stick in fact


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

teapot said:



			The French was pushing the Germans at Blair, it's not surprising me as much as Germany not being the out and out leaders at the moment (I say that before Ingrid goes and gets a 31.4 or something stupid).
		
Click to expand...

I love her horse but I'd be very surprised if he managed that!


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

50.4 for mark, that's a bit harsh!


----------



## Llewellyn (7 August 2016)

Thank you for posting times. Super glad I haven't missed kitty. Just been on the verge of throwing things at the tv as I thought she was on at 17:58 and it was saying 'equestrian' and showing me humans splashing about! Crisis over!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I love her horse but I'd be very surprised if he managed that!
		
Click to expand...

He has two sub 30s at 3* level - it was slightly tongue in cheek but the Germans can be pesky like that


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

Now this might be something special. No need to worry though, he'll have loads of time faults tomorrow.


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

teapot said:



			He has two sub 30s at 3* level - it was slightly tongue in cheek but the Germans can be pesky like that
		
Click to expand...

Does he really?! Well, you learn something new everyday. I thought he was a solid 40-45 scorer.


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

This Italian horse is very eye catching!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Does he really?! Well, you learn something new everyday. I thought he was a solid 40-45 scorer.
		
Click to expand...

Nah Bob's quite a star at times https://data.fei.org/Horse/Performance.aspx?p=F8738D966FA6A168B0E8007FF07E350C


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

This Italian horse doesn't EVER reach out to seek the contact - it's making me sad.

P


----------



## Supertrooper (7 August 2016)

Has anyone seen Pippa's update on Facebook?? Just brilliant


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Supertrooper said:



			Has anyone seen Pippa's update on Facebook?? Just brilliant 

Click to expand...

Posted above ^^ - come on Pip, hope she gets out before Kitty's test


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

41.9.  I thought he'd have been higher than that.  His face looked as though he did too.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

This Aussie grey is trying his socks off . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			41.9.  I thought he'd have been higher than that.  His face looked as though he did too.
		
Click to expand...

Not me - I didn't like it . . . liked the horse, didn't like the test overall.  Seeing how little the horse wanted to reach out/relax in front, I wonder how he rides it at home.

P


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Another nudging below 40?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

I liked that though . . . he piloted that big horse very well - and the horse was so willing.  Very well done.

P


----------



## thistledonicely (7 August 2016)

So... I've been wondering something all afternoon - do the riders get a test sheet with scores and comments at this level?  Same question applies for the pure dressage later on in Olympics too?  And for all eventing comps?

Thanks!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

Shane Rose looks pleased. Loved his horse.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Shane Rose looks pleased. Loved his horse.
		
Click to expand...

Me too . . . lovely big type - honest and willing.  

P


----------



## Sprat (7 August 2016)

Interesting comment there about the horse being ridden too short in the warm up, but then allowed to come out in the test...


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

Right, I've got everything crossed. Go Kitty!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Come on Sprout!


----------



## lewis2015 (7 August 2016)

Oh I can't watch!! EEEEP


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Hoping for a low 40s *crosses everything*


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

She doesn't look very pleased with that


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

No, he can do SO much better than that though. 

46.8


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

Most of it looked very good, just a few tense bits and the hiccup.  She looked nervous.  She should be proud..  46.8.  Shame.


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

And yes they have done much better work, but hey, first Olympics..

We need Ingrid to do a poor test!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			And yes they have done much better work, but hey, first Olympics..

We need Ingrid to do a poor test!
		
Click to expand...

A little annoying when he was selected on his dressage scores though. So hope their inexperienced team choice doesn't come undone tomorrow.

Germans will stay in front of us whatever Ingrid does. She could fall off and they'll still be ahead.


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

Does anyone know what time the last rider goes XC tomorrow?  It's my wedding anniversary and we're meant to be going out!  Want to book for after the Xc!!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Tv coverage is 2pm to 7pm but it'll depend whether they run to time/have any stops etc.

Poor Jonelle


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

teapot said:



			A little annoying when he was selected on his dressage scores though. So hope their inexperienced team choice doesn't come undone tomorrow.

Germans will stay in front of us whatever Ingrid does. She could fall off and they'll still be ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Yea I know.  I thought she would nudge Chilli, but it looked nervous even outside the arena.  

I just don't want Ingrid to widen the team points above us, and want William to stay in the lead.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

She needs to get above 44.8 for it to stay the same


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

Poor Jonelle.  Her little face at the end.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

V sad for Jonelle


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

Ingrid looking good.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

I want Ingrid's lower leg


----------



## Supertrooper (7 August 2016)

What happened with Jonelle?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Horse wouldn't settle in trot which messed up all the trot scores


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

Jonelle just didn't do a great test.


----------



## Lexi_ (7 August 2016)

Supertrooper said:



			What happened with Jonelle?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't settle at the start and cantered through the medium trot, then broke in the extended as well. 

I want Bob to do well, but not too well!


----------



## only_me (7 August 2016)

When you said earlier about accurate but boring tests from the germans, I'm inclined to agree. Ingrids test is accurate but bland.
It's like the horse is just a machine & has no expression/character & has been weedled into submission

But michael jungs horses always seem to shine and show there expression/character through the test, ingrids test was just bland!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Norty pony should have done that in the test!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Five marks Tucker, not seven.


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

39.5.  Better than I thought.


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

Ludwig looks chunkier than I remember.


----------



## lannerch (7 August 2016)

Who ever started this thread should have #jointhejourney so it can show officially how we are all supporting the eventing ( think that's how it works ). 
So happy William is still currently in the lead


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

Perhaps the Fat Controller can edit it to add the hashtag.

This American horse is showing some lovely bits in and amongst.

This hashtag lark is a bit silly.  They only have to look at major horse trials in the uk to see how supported eventing is.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Do forums count for hashtag stuff?


----------



## lannerch (7 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Perhaps the Fat Controller can edit it to add the hashtag.

This American horse is showing some lovely bits in and amongst.

This hashtag lark is a bit silly.  They only have to look at major horse trials in the uk to see how supported eventing is.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, let's face it they are looking for an excuse to knock out equestrian sports and the cost that goes with it


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

This Brazilian has pinched my horse.  Why walk when you can show some passage..?


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Equestrianism in the Olympics has been on a knife edge for years


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 August 2016)

Right,  three more stables to muck and one more field to pick, see you lot tomoz for the xc?


----------



## Honey08 (7 August 2016)

Well that was good.

Id better go and organise myself for tomorrow.  I'm doing breakfast with my mum for her birthday, got seven friends coming to mine for lunch and an afternoon of Olympic XC, then out for my wedding anniversary in the evening!


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Right,  three more stables to muck and one more field to pick, see you lot tomoz for the xc?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, see you tomorrow!


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

The kids better stick to their times tomorrow, otherwise they won't have a judge for their test. I'll be here as soon as I can.


----------

